# New person



## gtw1986 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hello! I am new and have recently posted in the business-related section. I have been obsessed with coffee (and tea) for over 10 years and have enjoyed working in various characterful places in Wales. I am now living in Lincolnshire and am striving for a career change out of arts management into mobile espresso van management (and owning)!

Any thoughts, advice and guidance to help me reach my dream will always be massively appreciated. Especially if you have a cheap vintage van for sale.

That's me for now!


----------

